# OEM style coating



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

need a good protector to cover this ....



Leading edge has been taken back to bare metal and is now rust free. need a good rubberized coating for aplication at home.



Edit: Just looking back at this picture the underside of the sill looks rusty n
But it's the reflection from the carpet padding the trolly jack. It's the flange that is rusty

Any ideas ?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Etch primer,primer and spray sealer which is like factory coating of rubber with different textures but if you dont have that product or the gun then maybe an aeresol stone chip but they are a bit on the thin side


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you'l struggle to match that texture without a shutz gun , maybe rattle can on some stonwchip and try stippling it with a brush while its wet


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I was also going to suggest aerosol stonechip but it'll be far from perfect.

Personally stonechip then a coat of colour would be the way forward, luckily it's not in a hugely noticeable place.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You'll struggle to an oem finish on it, as its a spray sealer that they use which is rubberised. Only way really to do it is to remove all the spray sealer from the wing, etch prime it, then apply a coat of stone chip using a stone chip gun, you would need something like gravitex stonechip. Then allow it to dry and apply colour then clear coat. Its never easy with things like this trying to replicate an original finish.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Forgot to add I wouldn't really use an aerosol stonechip as the are very thin and the finish would be more like a fine stonechip rather than a coarse one, hence needing a stonechip gun.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the sugestions .... seems the proper stuff is spray gun only 

whilst googling gravitex i came across this ...

https://www.carspares.co.uk/catalogue/32/3310/8159-3m-body-guard-stone-chip-aerosol-grey-500ml.html

says its rubberized in the description !?

what about a coat of that then a coat of hammerite to get the dimpled effect then coulour coat and clear coat.

guess its asking a lot for all the different paint types not to react together ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Its says rubberised but problem being is the size of the nozzle as it wont create the finish your after. With hammerite it may well react, because I'm sure that hammerite is synthetic with silicone added to it with causes the hammerite effect and it never really fully cures, so if you apply solvent over it my guess is it will react.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Unless you have a stonechip gun and compressor then aeresol is gonna be your best bet mate,just get close and get it as thick as poss mate, not many options if you dont have compressor


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

small bodyshop might blast it with stonechip for a drink ?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

You could pop to a local shop ? Im sure for a drink they could seal it for you and lamp it for an hour ? Just spray some 1k primer after etch primer for transit to the shop ?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol didnt see your post Steveo great minds think alike !


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

How about Dinitrol 444 ?

http://www.dinitroluk.com/stonechip-protection.php


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Have not used one of those but seems ideal mate.will you be using aeresol version ? If so you can try giving it a few coats and see if it has any build to it ? I have only used aeresol a couple of times on stuff that was not needing a fussy job and the clock was ticking,i used a halfords one come to think of it and wasnt too bad but never gonna be like a stone chip gun or spray sealer hth


----------



## 1587ant (Jan 2, 2015)

when I had my vw camper van I used some stuff called por 15 think I got it from a place called frosts? was good stuff just paint it on and it protects very well


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Scoobycarl said:


> Have not used one of those but seems ideal mate.will you be using aeresol version ? If so you can try giving it a few coats and see if it has any build to it ? I have only used aeresol a couple of times on stuff that was not needing a fussy job and the clock was ticking,i used a halfords one come to think of it and wasnt too bad but never gonna be like a stone chip gun or spray sealer hth


Yes it would be the aerosol one.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

On a completely unprofessional level, hammerite hammered effect is a pretty similar texture to this, and claims to prevent rust... Lol


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

That was mentioned before bud but it doesnt fully cure,

I have heard the por 15 is good stuff,
Enc - i think you will be fine with one of those bud.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Just had this from a guy on another forum ... sounds like it gives an orange peel finish which is exactly what im after and you can paint over it ... sounds promising !

Note: Just had a reply to an email I sent to Dinitrol/Rejel re use of 447. "Stone chip (ie 445/447) was always intended to be used under the arches or sills or on the front spoilers below the bumper line as they give an "orange Peel" effect."

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DINITROL-...L-ARCHES-/221311855560?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------

